

“Do you wanna know how much money I make?”: Nick Thayer - jentulman
http://www.inthemix.com.au/features/57784/Do_you_wanna_know_how_much_money_I_make_Nick_Thayer

======
jsun
Yeah maybe its a market issue. I live in a major metropolitan market and local
DJs who almost never produce makes more money than that.

Granted a specific market + genre combo can only support a handful of these
"regionally famous" DJs, but that's probably just market self regulation.

------
joshdance
Love posts where people share the details and specifics, regardless of the
industry.

~~~
FireBeyond
Kinda. Lots of vague generalizations. “Let’s assume the seller takes 50%”
(which sellers take that?)

“Let’s assume $2” (most were a bit less).

Why only list sales by single on the EP? There’s no mention of the EP sold as
a whole.

And then “this project took a year of my life and COST me money”. This is his
job ... he obviously must have made something from it or have some savings
that he’s not mentioning - it’s not like you can work to make a loss
consistently.

